# Dead of Winter - Post Biking Photos



## Rambo (Jan 28, 2010)

Post any Biking related photos that somehow may warm up the cold spell:flame:

Liz Hatch:


----------



## Rambo (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Rambo (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Rambo (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## WoodCore (Jan 28, 2010)

Rambo said:


>



Classic......:-D


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 28, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Classic......:-D



What he said!


----------



## powbmps (Jan 29, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> What he said!



What you guys said.  That shirt would make a great Valentine's day gift.......:lol:.


----------



## marcski (Jan 29, 2010)

Rambo said:


>





WoodCore said:


> Classic......:-D


+4

Here's another, she's a hottie....on and off the bike!


----------



## marcski (Jan 29, 2010)

To be honest, when I clicked on this thread, I thought we were going to see some snow covered biking trails with a few tracks on them...like the ones I made in the woods yesterday.....but, I think this thread is even better than what I expected!


----------



## Rambo (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Rambo (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Rambo (Jan 29, 2010)

Rachel Atherton


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 29, 2010)

Nothing like a little dirty girl


----------



## Marc (Feb 4, 2010)

Rambo said:


>



Ugh, I'm guessing that's probably a Critical Mass event?  Don't even get me started on those loonies.  Critical Mess is more like it.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2010)

Marc said:


> Ugh, I'm guessing that's probably a Critical Mass event?  Don't even get me started on those loonies.  Critical Mess is more like it.



Huh?  They are well adjusted people who are really doing a great deal to progress the sport and public awareness for cyclists...



:lol:


----------

